# Third leg of the AKC CD!



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

This past weekend at the DKC show at Cobo, Discoe and I finally got the last leg of our AKC CD!
This is a title that we started back in 2011, back when they were only offering two shows in the weekend. We got our first two legs that year, along with a tie for High in Trial on Sunday. In 2012, they boosted the offerings to four shows for the weekend (two per day), and we (meaning "I") flubbed both shows on Sunday with NQs for signalling while calling on the recall. Discoe did fine, as she typically does. But apparently my noodle-arms would become our undoing.
So I had a lot of work ahead of me...lol. 

For a year, I walked the patterns by myself and became more conscious of my hand motions.
And it finally paid off with a placing of First in trial #1 on Sunday, and a Qualifier ribbon for the third leg of our CD. We missed High in Trial by a handful of points (and I was marked absent on Trial #2 because I was stuffing my face with chicken tenders and was late), but those are nothing compared to the fact that I conquered my need to flail my arms around long enough to stop holding my dog back from her CD.

So, she had a happy birthday (she turned 4 that day) trialing with her family and friends and getting mobbed by children and getting to meet new people all day.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!

Lee


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats!

Sounds like you are getting all ready to participate in the GSDCA Nationals this fall!

So much fun and the more the merrier at every level!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-too-early-think-about-gsdca-2013-philly.html


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks, Lee and Maggie! 
That looks awesome. And it's on my birthday this year. I think it would be fun to do something like that, though my money is never quite where it should be (though I did just start a great new job, so hopefully that will change soon), which restricts a lot of what I can do and where I can do it. But at least this gives me something to shoot for


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go!!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you, Diane and Daphne!
Discoe has been an absolute gem to own and work with. I'm excited to plan what our sights will be set toward next. <3


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Sounds like you are getting all ready to participate in the GSDCA Nationals this fall!
> 
> ...


CONGRATS!!! 

Oh and BTW, obedience and rally at the GSDCA National will be TWO days, not just one!


----------

